# [compleanno] auguroni a fedeliallalinea 14.09.2004 [risolto]

## luna80

mi permetto di aprire un thread per fare 

```
 TANTI TANTI AUGURONI DI BUON COMPLEANNO a fedeliallalinea
```

che oggi 14 settembre diventa ancora più vecchio vecchio eheheh 

 :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

ciao

luna80

----------

## Cagnulein

auguri anche da parte mia  :Smile: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

anche se sono pessimo con le date e le ricorrenze, auguri davvero marco  :Smile: 

non ti ringraziero' (e sopratutto ringrazieremo) mai abbastanze per quel che hai fatto per i gechi.

----------

## Ceppus

Auguri anche dalle valli sperdute...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sasdo

un sentitissimo BUON COMPLEANNO!!! anche da parte mia al miglior MOTORE DI RICERCA del MONDO!!! E non sto parlando di Google ma del mitico Fedeli!!

----------

## zUgLiO

ma come mai google non festeggia l'evento con un bel logo!?!?!

Forse temono la concorrenza   :Laughing: 

AUGURI   :Smile: 

----------

## n3mo

Auguri..  :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

Auguri

Bé, sì, non sono altrettanto preciso con i link, ma auguri lo stesso.

----------

## McNaull

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   ... buon compleanno uomo...   e vedi di spassartela!!!!   :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

Auguri anche da parte mia  :Very Happy: 

...ma avete postato alle 6 del mattino???

----------

## cagnaluia

 :Wink:   Altri 1000 mille !!!

Tanti guri a teeee... 

Tanti nguri al tree...

Tantri gurri flici!

Tanti aguri a TEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!

uahahuahuhaauhawaaaa

AUGURI  :Arrow:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

ma voi credete che sia umano?

secondo me e' un bot!!  :Very Happy: 

e' troppo efficiente!

AUGURI  :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## gutter

Auguri anche da parte mia   :Wink: 

----------

## Ty[L]eR

tanti auguri   :Cool: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

e ci sono anch'io a farti gli auguri!

----------

## mrfree

Auguri ... 100 di questi thread   :Very Happy: 

----------

## grentis

Ci sono anche io a farti gli auguri!!!!!

----------

## rota

AUGURIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

[img:9b520592b0]http://www.rp-online.de/news/multimedia/fotos/linux_linus_torvald.jpg[/img:9b520592b0]

----------

## zioponics

Auguroni anche da ginevra!!

PS: e un grazie a Luna che mi ha ricordato che é anche il compleanno di mia mamma   :Exclamation:   :Wink: 

----------

## egolf

Auguri anche da tesserete  :Smile: 

----------

## Wave2184

Auguri anche da parte mia....e grazie per tutto quello che fai per la comunità dei gechi.....  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tolipth

AUGURI

----------

## emix

Buon compleanno anche da parte mia!  :Wink: 

----------

## masterbrian

Buon compleanno!  :Smile: 

----------

## ultimodruido

Ciao mitico!!! Tanti auguri!

----------

## unz

'guri   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Momentime

Altrettanti auguri =) e goditi la giornata..   :Cool: 

----------

## koma

Tante angurie  :Wink: 

----------

## gaffiere

Tantissimi auguri anche da parte mia!   :Very Happy: 

see ya

----------

## paolo

Happy birthday!

P.

----------

## Disabled

AUGURI!

----------

## popposoft

beh a questo punto manco io e pochi altri  :Razz: 

uguri!

----------

## =DvD=

AUGURI!!

----------

## Aleksandra

Auguriiiiiiii   :Laughing:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kaosone

auguri!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Raffo

auguri!!!!!

----------

## comio

Auguri!

----------

## MyZelF

Tanti auguri!

----------

## Josuke

Auguri  :Wink: 

----------

## hellraiser

We fedeli....ti auguro buon compleanno  :Smile: 

Happy Birthday

----------

## nick_spacca

Augurissimi!!!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Delta9

Auguri!

----------

## Benve

AUGURI !!!

----------

## flocchini

Augurissimi!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Happy birthday to you!

----------

## maiosyet

'Guri   :Cool: 

----------

## Cerberos86

Tanti auguri !!!

  (   :Idea:  ) fai finta sia una candelina   :Laughing: 

----------

## iridium103

bella lì!!!!!!

Auguroni  :Smile: 

----------

## anborn

Auguri mitico!

o come direbbero qua in Francia: Jeuieuse anniversaire! (o qualcosa del genere, insomma)

Bella! Al prossimo Gentoo-Pub ticinese!

AnB

----------

## mambro

auguri

...mi sa che fra un po' chiude lui stesso il topic per spam   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## motaboy

Prima che lo chiuda: AUGURI!!!

----------

## Ceppus

 *mambro wrote:*   

> ...mi sa che fra un po' chiude lui stesso il topic per spam   

 

l'importante é mettere il tag [RISOLTO] domani...   :Wink: 

----------

## fctk

auguri anche da parte mia!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## flowolf

Auguri++;

 :Cool:   :Laughing: 

----------

## lan

while(1){

echo "auguri \n";

}

----------

## Bengio

Gran giorno oggi, AUGURI PISANI

Salut,

Bengio

----------

## JacoMozzi

Auguroni  :Very Happy: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Angurie anche da qui!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## assente

http://www.google.com/search?q=auguri&sourceid=firefox&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

----------

## shev

Potrei mancare alla festa? Auguri veramente di cuore fedeli, un pezzo di storia della comunità gentoo italo-svizzera (e non solo)  :Mr. Green: 

Come già detto da Anborn, al prossimo ritrovo  :Wink: 

----------

## mriya3

Auguri di buon compleanno   :Very Happy:   e auguri per i prossimi esami   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## KASH

Auguri di cuore Marco....non finirò mai di ringraziarti  :Smile: 

----------

## alexbr

Azz. stavo per non farteli... Non me lo sarei mai perdonato  :Very Happy:  per cui:

Augurissimi   :Wink: 

----------

## Nightfall82

```
# USE="graziediesistere" emerge milioni_di_auguri
```

----------

## OKreZ

 :Wink: 

----------

## innovatel

Auguroni  :Smile: 

----------

## MonsterMord

come si dice dalle mie parti: AVGURI !

----------

## akiross

Il tempo non risparmia neanche i migliori.

E ricorda: piu' si invecchia, piu' si diventa saggi  :Very Happy: 

Auguri!

----------

## lopio

superauguri   :Wink: 

----------

## Guglie

eheh auguri fedeli  :Wink: 

----------

## stuart

tanti auguri anche da parte mia  :Very Happy: 

----------

## knefas

```

$ yes auguri\!\!\!

```

----------

## ema

auguri!!!

----------

## shanghai

Auguri   :Very Happy: 

----------

## -Crash-

auguri! :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## ElDios

AUGURISSIMISSIMISSIMISSIMISSIMISSIMISSIMISSIMISSIMISSIMISSIMI

SSIMISSIMISSIMISSIMISSIMISSIMISSIMISSIMISSIMISSIMISSIMISSIMI

SSIMISSIMISSIMISSIMISSIMISSIMISSIMISSIMISSIMISSIMISSIMISSIMISSI

MISSIMISSIMISSIMISSIMISSIMISSIMISSIMISSIMISSIMISSIMISSIMISSIMISSI

MISSIMISSIMISSIMISSIMISSIMISSIMISSIMISSIMISSIMISSIMISSIMISSIMISSI

MISSIMISSIMISSIMISSIMISSIMISSIMISSIMISSIMIMIIIIIII anche da parte miaaaaaaa!!!

Buon compleanno e 1000 di queti anni...o giorni,come preferisci tu!   :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok ragazzi mi pare l'ora buona per ringraziarvi tutti (in particolare quella pazza di luna80). Mi ha fatto molto piacere ricevere i vostri auguri. Grazie infinitamente a tutti e a tutto il forum.

----------

## n3m0

Auguri da Napoli

----------

